# Monarch Nosferatu: Test shots in plastic



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott McKillop of Monarch Models sent me photos of a test shot of the kit in plastic. PLEASE CLICK HERE if you'd like a preview of the kit on the sprues.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Crud, I neglected to paste that first "M" into the title.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

This kit is looking very cool, thanks for posting this Todd!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You sure know how to tease.This kit will be in 1/8th scale?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it looks better in the white plastic.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks great,I love the rats, spider and bones,very aurora!

BRIAN


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

This looks Awesome!, I will be buying multiple kits. I can’t wait.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Man - I'm gonna go broke buying models this year!
Huzz


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very cool - it is really satisfying to see completely different pieces stuck on plastic sprues. Best of luck on the production process - may there be no wrenches in the gears!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ahhh , looking good ! can't wait to get a hold of these . 
hb


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

We just may be at the beginning of a new golden age.

Glenn


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"Louie, thish may be the shtart of a beautiful friendship!"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

agnificent!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Gimme, gimme, gimme!!!


Wayne


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

This is very cool, It looks like we finnaly have not one but two new figure companys pulling for us! mobius & monarch, Lets do all we can to support them, so we all have years and years of quality models to work on. God bless em!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm not really a figure builder 'much' but this one is just way too cool!!

Thanks!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank the aker for obius and onarch!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

ear,ear!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

***grrrrr*** Blasted uneditable subject lines ake e look even ore like a oron.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Todd P. said:


> ***grrrrr*** Blasted uneditable subject lines ake e look even ore like a oron.


Glad you can take some teasing.  

I suppose you have to ask a mod to fix it since some nefarious people would keep changing the subject lines of their threads to make it appear like a new one.

(I see that it's fixed now :thumbsup: )


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

anyone else hoping for glow in the dark plastic on him?... considering the character, you could do a real nice translucent airbrush shading job on the head and let the glow show through.... that light chartruce of glow plastic would make a great skin color for him. 
just a suggestion... im going to have to snag one of these...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've only just heard/read about this kit. I saw the box artwork on Monsters in Motion but didn't look at first because I thought it was either *a* just an advert for one of those Aurora 'what could have been' box only offerings or *b* a resin or vinyl garage kit. 
Imagine my surprise when I found out it was a new injection styrene kit! 

Anyway, from the looks of it....it looks very good and I will be buying and Monarch deserve praise for bringing out new figure kits in styrene.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

And Monarch is CANADIAN!! I'm looking forward to walking into McCormick's Hobby in London, Ontario and seeing a shelf full of Nosferatu's!!
:dude:


----------

